# hot glue



## mikhail (Jul 3, 2015)

who knows if pet mice are allowed to be exposed to cooled down hot glue?


----------



## raisin (Sep 22, 2014)

oh yea, it's totally safe. I use it for all my popsicle-stick houses! They do "eat" the houses eventually, but the glue is non-toxic (because maybe some toddlers somewhere like to use the sticks as teething toys)


----------

